# Highlight/Lowlights...Suggestions :0)



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 8, 2005)

..so i'm thinking of getting some highlights/lowlights but i have no idea of what shades i should go with!!! 

Any suggestions would be awesome!!!

Heres my hair color now...its cinnamon brown with 3 inches of my natural hair roots growning out ! :0)


----------



## feebee (Dec 8, 2005)

My hair is a chocolate brown colour and i got some "floodlights" (think its the same as highlights but just scattered randomly through the front of my hair) in a very dark blonde/caramel colour.
Yours looks a fair bit darker than mine, maybe dark caramel or a rich auburn if you want some red tones?
I'd be inclined to just stick to one colour, that way it breaks up the all over colour and the highlights are more defined if that makes sense!


----------



## user4 (Dec 8, 2005)

question, what is the difference between highlights and lowlights? maybe i could try to help ya out if i knew the difference... lol


----------



## feebee (Dec 8, 2005)

i *think* highlights are lightening the hair and lowlights are darker colours?  For example you might get blonde highlights with some brown lowlights through it to break up the colour a bit.... sorry i cant explain it better!


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feebee* 
_i *think* highlights are lightening the hair and lowlights are darker colours? For example you might get blonde highlights with some brown lowlights through it to break up the colour a bit.... sorry i cant explain it better!_

 
Yup, you got it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Highlights are shades that are about 2 shades lighter than your natural color and lowlights are 2 shades darker than your natural hair color in most cases.

Though it depends on the look you want. Having only highlights is dramtic since it contrasts with your hair color while having both highlights and lowlights the lowlights help to blend the highlights with your haircolor. There's a lot of different looks you can get with highlights/lowlights.

But for dark hair I like coppery reddish tones for highlights. Or even a nice deep purple burgundy.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 8, 2005)

OoOo...thanks 

I was thinking maybe going towards more of the medium/golden brown because i have dyed my hair reddish tones many many many times so i want something new, but think reddish copper tone could work ...im trying to look for pictures so i can post them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........Thanks for the suggestions ladies !!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 8, 2005)

sorry accidently post twice


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 8, 2005)

Here are two good sites for hair:

1. http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/main.asp

2. http://www.livejournal.com/userinfo....r=mad_rad_hair
(scroll down the page until you see "links" and click on the blue numbers for hairstyles and the green for hair color)


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Here are two good sites for hair:

1. http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/main.asp

2. http://www.livejournal.com/userinfo....r=mad_rad_hair
(scroll down the page until you see "links" and click on the blue numbers for hairstyles and the green for hair color)_

 
AW thanks your a doll !!! Heres one that i really like so far..


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDaSs llTiNall* 
_AW thanks your a doll !!! Heres one that i really like so far..




_

 
Since ther top layer of the hair is mostly a light color and the bottom is dark it makes the hair look like it has more volume. The color though would be a nice contrasting tone for highlights. I would mix in some copper/red tones with that golden tone because it'll add more dimension to the hair.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 9, 2005)

OOOoh COOLS !!


----------

